# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Attendace Please

## ll Mr PC ll

Here I Come wid some Different kinda Idea..........Bhi Aaap Sab Loog Jab Bhi Is Forum Ka Visit Kia KAroo Tu Yahan Apnee Hazaree Lagwa Liya Karoo......NO APPLICATIONS ARE ACCEPTABLE

----------


## Majid

*Re: lll****Attendace Please ****lll*

Hazir janab :mrgreen: 

Mashter G , I m here :P

----------


## Ash

us se kia ho ga ?:roll:

----------


## Majid

*Re: lll****Attendace Please ****lll*

:roll: <-------contact eye specialist for that,

----------


## xeon

yeh beemaree itnee asani sai nahi jaae gee

----------


## ll Mr PC ll

good. laikin wo baki nalaik kahan hain?

----------


## Payal

present sir  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

> yeh beemaree itnee asani sai nahi jaae gee


yeh bemari nahi kool style hai... 8-)  :roll:

----------


## Ash

*Re: lll****Attendace Please ****lll*




> :roll: <-------contact eye specialist for that,


haan pehlay hi chasma laga howa hai, ab is se ziyada kia karoon ?

----------


## mehak

i m here sir,,,sorrry i m late,,,but it wont happen next time,,,,:$

----------


## Eternity

lolzzzz, aray bus pyar kahi ka nahi chorta na.

----------


## xeon

tu kaheen jana tha kiya :thinking;

----------


## Eternity

nahi ab kahan jana hai.

----------


## xeon

kiyun Riksha sahee nahi chal raha kiya  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

zaheer wali baatien tum b nahi shuru kar dena, i m Rimsha ok :x

----------


## xeon

wohi wohi aik hee baat hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

aik baat nahi, boohat bara diffrence hai okay ? itna sweet sa naam hai mera, us ko bigarna nahi :x

----------


## xeon

woh tu miss sweet hain aap tu Rimsha nahi hain :thinking;

----------


## Eternity

hello ? r u sleeping, Eternity AKA Rismha got it ?

----------


## xeon

aray haan ab samajh gaya but aap tu keh rahee theen ke sweet sa name hai ^o)

----------


## Eternity

tu yeh rimsha sweet name nahi hai kia :blush:

----------


## Qambar

hi, im fine,no im not sleeping  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eternity

qambar is that ur real name ? lol

----------


## xeon

jee jee kafi sweet hai sugar honai ka dar hai ab tu.

wah jee Qambar bhai tu jagte bhi hain

----------


## Eternity

tu mera naam ziyada nahi lena na, phir sugar nahi ho gi.

----------


## xeon

nahi posts perh laita hoon aap kee barabar ho jata hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternity

lol mere posts b sweet hi hoti hain :wink;

----------


## xeon

tu yeh miss sweet nai khamakhaee apna nick sweet rakha hua hai sweet tu aap hueen phir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qambar

> qambar is that ur real name ? lol


Ya its my real name  :Smile:

----------


## Eternity

intresting, nice name.

----------


## Eternity

> tu yeh miss sweet nai khamakhaee apna nick sweet rakha hua hai sweet tu aap hueen phir


bus ab nick b sweet rakh leti tu masla ho jata na lol

----------


## Qambar

thanx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zaheer

> tu mera naam ziyada nahi lena na, phir sugar nahi ho gi.


Haan sugar k dar se main bhi ziada nahi leta jub yeh naam lena ho us main zara sa salt mila leta houn 'M' ki jaga 'K' add kar k, sugar ka koi dar nahi ab. :mrgreen:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz gud idea

----------


## pinkyraja

hi

----------


## xeon

Mujhe tu "K" milanai ke baad sweet ziada lagta hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

don't go OFF topic :x or ELSEEEE!

STOP UR HORSES!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

Muhahahaha hamare Horses Be Lagam hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

mein lagam dalna janti hoon :x

----------


## xeon

pehlai apnai aap ko tu lagam do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

give it a try :P

----------


## xeon

try tu aap karain gee aap nai tu kaha hai ke aap lagam dalna jantee hain  :Stick Out Tongue:  tu dalain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

sure will..time tau annay do..:P

----------


## xeon

hain jab tak time aae ga kafi door nikal jao gee phir wapsi ka kiya hoga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

no wapisi...simple :P

----------


## xeon

achha tu Sehrao main bhataknai ka irada hai kiya?? koi baat nahi main pakar ker lai aaoon ga  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

mein bhag jaoon gi feer say :P

----------


## Eternity

wots going on here ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

Nothing  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

Whats going on here :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

Allah janta hai...

----------


## NInA

nothing yaroooooooooooo

----------


## Zaheer

whats going on here :s

----------


## NInA

pyarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## xeon

ok

----------


## Zaheer

ya

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

ahaan...

----------


## Fairy

Me present Teacher!!! :givefl;

----------


## NInA

GOODIE GOOD  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin: 

Thankoo teacher :blush:

----------


## NInA

anytime  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fairy

:Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

:P

----------


## Fairy

Haww! Yeh teacher tou achii nahin hein! Bachon k aise kaam sikhateen hein  :Frown: 

Head se baat karein kyaa? :wink;

----------


## NInA

hohoh....hum hi head...hum hi paaon  :Wink: ...

----------


## Fairy

Nahin jee aap tou bus Teacher hein :P

Head ko bulayein kyaa? :P

----------


## NInA

bula layen :P

----------


## Fairy

Nahin aarahey :blush:

----------


## NInA

hohoh...pm him/her

----------


## Fairy

:Frown:

----------


## NInA

awwwww

----------


## khawab

*Re: Attendence Time*

perfectionist baaji :P hum babay hain jo aap humein pyaar karti ho aur awwwwwwww karti ho (jk) karti raho awww coz mujhe acha lagta hai :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

Hi all :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

main challliiiiiiiiiiiiiii main challiiii dekho pyar ki ghalli :P 

bye ppl

----------


## NInA

lolz aawww....nice girl ji tussi v na...

...me present...where is fair...adeel....zee :x

----------


## DonWit

*Re: Attendence Time*

Attendence to humari hamesha short rahi hai......

school se leke college tak....

----------


## syeda

ye koi nayi bat to nahi sas larke yahi kehte hein..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

tumhe kaise pata? :wink:

----------


## DonWit

kehne ki kya baat hai.....

yeh sachchai hai..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

mujhe to koi aitraz nahi hai umr batane mein  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

sweety kis bat ka ans kia??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

ooopsz..ghalat jagah p likh dia  :Big Grin:

----------


## DonWit

mujhe bhi nahi....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

wat? :mrgreen:

----------


## Fairy

Present!  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

Present plz..........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

kya`+?

----------


## NInA

presentttt

----------


## waffa

Present plz..........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*Re: Attendence Time*

kya present???? :duno;

----------


## khawab

main bhi agayi :bg:

----------


## moments

Present !!!

----------


## Muzna

oooo billooo sir app to eid ka chand ho gaay khairiiyat to hai na  :Smile:

----------


## moments

hum kheriyat se hein...
ap apni sunain...
ap k shehr aye howe they..
isiliye time nahi mila...

----------


## khawab

chalein ji bilal sir ab diary mein sab ki haziri mark lagaein ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

mujhy naukri se nikal diya gaya hai...

----------


## khawab

hawwww kisne ??  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Muzna

haaw kiss ki yah himmat hoi k uss nay app ko naukri say nikaal diyya app uss ka naam bataiyay app jaisa honehaaar ustaad iss dunniiyaa may ho he nahi sakta maein ajj he ooper wallo say contact karti hoon bass app nay himmat nahi haarni  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## glimmering_candle

me present !

----------


## khawab

gr8 ! :up;

and bilal ! muzna siso is rite !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseent...

----------


## RAHEN

waooo...khush khabri...bilal sir ko phir se naukri mein le lia gaya hai...welcome back sir jee... :Big Grin: ...today i m present...

----------


## mytonse

Present..tt

----------


## RAHEN

present ji... :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

me also present  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present...

----------


## syeda

m here  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me tooooooo :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

> haaw kiss ki yah himmat hoi k uss nay app ko naukri say nikaal diyya app uss ka naam bataiyay app jaisa honehaaar ustaad iss dunniiyaa may ho he nahi sakta maein ajj he ooper wallo say contact karti hoon bass app nay himmat nahi haarni


mere had se zyada pyar ne tum logon ko
bhagar diya tha...or ap logon ki kharab
perfomance dekh ker mujhy nikal diya gaya hai..
but i wish mere jane k baad jo b naya sir hoga..
ap usay tang nahi kareinge...jitna mujhy kerte they..
ALLAH bless you all...muhaaa

----------


## Muzna

billo sir please matt jaiyay ga app ki iss jagah pay ham kissi ko sakoon say nahi rahnay daein gay...u r the best sir jee ...ab ham achay bachay bann k rahaein gay aur sabaq bhi yaad kar k aaien gay...aur app ki garri ka tyre bhi nahi puncture karaein gay  :Smile:

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## RAHEN

na jao...bilal sir...atleast jab tak nayi teacher nahi milti...tab tak rahiye...

----------


## moments

yeh jan ker bhut khushi howi...
mein aik week wait karonga..
ager apki attendance full rahi..
or ap sab achay bache bane rahe..
tu mein ap sweet logon ko chor ker kese ja sakta hon...

----------


## OmI

Im here...

----------


## Muzna

me present...bilal sir please matt jaiyay na ham app ki jagah kissi aur ko nahi day saktay [ :Big Grin: ]

----------


## OmI

Im here...again :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me preseeeeent

----------


## RAHEN

assi vi hazir hain...

----------


## moments

theek hai Muzna Sahiba..
mujhy nahi pata tha k
duniya mein mere chahne wale b hein..
ab ager koi pyar se roke ga tu mein kyon jaonga...:lils;

----------


## RAHEN

heheheh...
hanji...good after noon sir... :Big Grin:

----------


## Khamoshi

PReSenT !!!

----------


## moments

gud afternoon kids...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me preseeeeeent

----------


## RAHEN

i m present teter...

----------


## OmI

Im here...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me here toooo :Big Grin:

----------


## Khamoshi

Present .. :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

me hazir hoon...

----------


## akki449

main bhi haazir hoon

----------


## Muzna

me also present  :Smile:

----------


## moments

proud of you kids...:lils;

----------


## Khamoshi

Here Sir/Madam  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Preseeent :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

me also present  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe...

me hazir hoon...

----------


## JHALAK

new admission..

PresenT:smartass:

----------


## RAHEN

Hello jhalak...
how r u today...welcome to this class.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

hazir janab

----------


## Khamoshi

PResNT  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeeento

----------


## RAHEN

i m present...in the thread...

----------


## Khamoshi

Present hoon...

----------


## akki449

present hoon ab kya karoon

----------


## Khamoshi

Mai bi agaey hoon..

----------


## RAHEN

i m present...here... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Hello everybody...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Present... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

aj tu class bari bari lag rahi hai
or sab ke chehro per muskrahat bhi hai
kiya baat hai koyee nayee shararat tu
nahi hone lagi...:lils;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent sir :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

Hi Billu sir.. I am present

----------


## Muzna

hey billo sir me also present  :Smile:

----------


## Khamoshi

Present as always  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me toooo present

----------


## RAHEN

i m present... :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## RAHEN

> aj tu class bari bari lag rahi hai
> or sab ke chehro per muskrahat bhi hai
> kiya baat hai koyee nayee shararat tu
> nahi hone lagi...:lils;


 
sir ji...hone tau lagi hai...lekin shararat nahi...hum parhne lage hain...

----------


## moments

parne lage ho... :Embarrassment: 
suraj kahan se nikla hai aj?
mujhy aj ki date note ker leni chahiye... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

sir ji...suraj tau wahin se nikla hai...lekin chand ne thora place change ki hai... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

i'm present too today sir  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

me hazir janab  :Smile:

----------


## Khamoshi

me here too  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

m backkkk !!  :Big Grin: 

so bilal sir meri bhi aaj haziri lagayein  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

meri bhi lagayein...although i will want some leave...

----------


## khawab

huh !?  :Embarrassment:  kyun aapi ??  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ...me present

----------


## Khamoshi

i'm here too ...

----------


## moments

=>Faiza
yes ofcourse

=>Fatima
Leave lene ki reason batain gi..:lils;

----------


## RAHEN

bilal- itna test liya hai aap ne ...thak gayi hoon... :Big Grin: 

khawab- just kidding with teacher on leave... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

test tu tumhara ab hoga..
or yeh test mein nahi doc sahib le leinge..
un ke test ke result k bad
hi mera test shro hoga...

----------


## khawab

lolzz ... 

m here  :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me here too

----------


## RAHEN

> test tu tumhara ab hoga..
> or yeh test mein nahi doc sahib le leinge..
> un ke test ke result k bad
> hi mera test shro hoga...


sirf mera test... :Frown:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

present sir   :Smile:

----------


## Khamoshi

I'm here too

----------


## moments

> sirf mera test...


jee ager doc ka test sahi nikal agaya..
kab mera test shro hoga...
ager wo sahi na huwa tu tumhari kher nahi

----------


## RAHEN

doctor ne kaha meri aankhein theek hain...100% fine...
aur aap ka test...woh kab hai...

----------


## khawab

hehehe .. present  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseento :Wink:

----------


## Muzna

present sir  :Smile:

----------


## moments

> doctor ne kaha meri aankhein theek hain...100% fine...
> aur aap ka test...woh kab hai...


tumhara test kab hoga
jab tum test k liye tyar hogi...

----------


## khawab

HoLA !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzna

physically present ...mentally absent

----------


## khawab

awwww wot happened muzna sis ? :hug2;

m here btw

----------


## moments

=>Muzna.
we want people who iz mentally here...
we need your brain present not you...

----------


## khawab

baray hi strict hogaye ho :x
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

han kuch students ne
strict hone per majbor ker diya..

----------


## khawab

kere students ??

----------


## moments

aham
chor khud pooch raha hai chori kis ne ki..

mera khayal yahan naam batana munasib nahi hoga..

----------


## khawab

:Embarrassment:  kya matlab hai tumhara ? 

maine strict kiya hai ??  :Frown:

----------


## moments

ary meine tumhara naam liya kiya?

----------


## khawab

> aham
> chor khud pooch raha hai chori kis ne ki..



isse to yehi lagta hai mujhe  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeeeeent...

----------


## khawab

m bk again  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

> tumhara test kab hoga
> jab tum test k liye tyar hogi...


me tau kab ki tayar hoon test k liye...

----------


## akki449

main hazir hoon

----------


## khawab

m here again too

----------


## moments

> isse to yehi lagta hai mujhe


ager tumhy aisa lagta hai tu phir aisa hi hoga.. :Stick Out Tongue: 




> me tau kab ki tayar hoon test k liye...


per mein tyar nahi hon test lene k liye.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzna

present sir  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

nahi mera test lo...mujhe agli class mein jana hai.. :Stick Out Tongue: ...where is the principal... :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

meeeeeh present SIR! :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

sir she is a new comer...ma small sis...

----------


## moments

good...welcome to the Class GC
yahan k rules follow na kiye
tu roz murga banna parega..

or Fatima test dene se pehly soch lo
ager test acha na huwa tu is class
se bhi peeche bejh doonga..

----------


## khawab

me apni haziri lagane aayi hoon aaj ki .. aur baaki sara din main nahin aasakungi DT pe isi liye meri abhi se haziri laga di jayeee

----------


## Moona

saltanat ki mahranii hazirr hain... :Big Grin: ...lol jokaZZz...:P

----------


## khawab

lolzz .. par saltanat kidhar hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

----------


## moments

DT hi saltanat hai...
theek hai hazri laga ker ja sakti ho
per promiss karo ghar ja ker bhi parho gi...

----------


## khawab

awaein ! theka nahin liya hua maine itna parhne ka  :Embarrassment: 
mujhe bukhar horaha hai maine sona hai ..

----------


## moments

ager parho gi nahi tu pass kese hogi..
samjho theka hi liya hua hai..

chalo Shabash

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha^

present :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

@Bilal : ji nahin main nahin parh rahi ghar jaake .. sirf raat ko revise karke sojaongi ...

----------


## moments

Mujhy bas result acha chahiye...

----------


## khawab

nahin kyun main aapko result kyun doon ? :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...sahi kaha fizo :Stick Out Tongue:  im present:P

----------


## Muzna

me also present sir g  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Present today after a while.

----------


## fari123

well ...sir jee ..yar ajj mein bhee agai ..present hon janab

----------


## khawab

PRESENT !
haziri lagao n guyz dua karna mera ppr hai half n hr mein .. dua karna acha hojaye .. bohot mushqil hai .. subha se beth k ppr ko hi dekhe jarahi hoon .. bohot buri halat hai .. dua karna k acha hojaye ..

----------


## Moona

inshallah acha hi hogaa...fikar-Un na ki jiyee...lol..:P


saltanat kehte hain humare rajput ko...

n rajput kehte hain jahan humara raj chalta hai... :Big Grin: ...theek hai ab... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Preseeent...

----------


## moments

=>FizoO
tum chaho na chaho..Mujhy result chahiye...
wo bhi acha...werna...u know me

----------


## Muzna

haaan fizzooo u have show the good result warna billo sir ka maula baksh tumhay nahi pata bohat burra hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

haan Muzna sahi keh rahi hai..
per yeh Maula Baksh kon hai...

----------


## khawab

> =>FizoO
> tum chaho na chaho..Mujhy result chahiye...
> wo bhi acha...werna...u know me


excusme ! u r not my dad or mum or sister .. jo main dikhaon result aapko .. main to sirf ammi abbu ko dikhati hun n sis ko aur kisi ko nahin ..

----------


## moments

ek ka naam bhol gayee ho...
wo tu best frnd hai...
usay b nahi dikhao gi..

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

jii nahin main osse bhi nahin dikhati !
for ur kind information

----------


## moments

thank u for increasing my info !
wo kabhi mangta nahi hoga..
per mein ne tu manga hai na...

----------


## khawab

kyun ji aap kyun maang rahe hain .. main to nahin derahi

----------


## moments

jab mein maang raha hon..
tu phir inkaar ka sawal hi paida nahi hota..

:P

----------


## khawab

aap mujhe tung karna bund kareinge plz .. mujhe pehle hi ghussa araha hai ..

----------


## moments

ghusa aa raha hai kyon paper acha nahi hua kiya?

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzna

billo sir app ki kiya izzat rah gai iss k baad...bass ab maein app ko apnaresult dikhaoon ge... app ki saari mehnat nazar aay ge uss may  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

m proud of you...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...yahan kya ho raha hai :Big Grin: 

present

----------


## Muzna

me also present sir  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

> lolz...yahan kya ho raha hai
> 
> present


 
pata lagao k yahan kya horaha hai  :Stick Out Tongue: 

m here tooo !

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kio..tumhe batane me bill ata hai kya? :Stick Out Tongue: 

me present

----------


## khawab

haan na mera bill aata hai .. tumhara nahin aata isi liye maine tumhein kaha :bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mera bhi ata hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

gud to see all students present...

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## ryma

i am here guyz... :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

me also present sir jeee  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im hereee :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

m here too

----------


## moments

very good...
someone is missing...

our intelligent student RAHEN and naughty student Glimmring_Candle

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon ab kya karron

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Naacho :Stick Out Tongue: 

me present :Big Grin:

----------


## fari123

lien ajj phir agayee hum...present janab

----------


## RAHEN

> very good...
> someone is missing...
> 
> our student RAHEN and naughty student Glimmring_Candle


Sir ..i m present today...where are u... :Big Grin: 

Fari- thats great aati raho... :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

present sir jee  :Smile:

----------


## moments

theek hai..aise hi present raho sab

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present me too :Smile:

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeent

----------


## khawab

presentttt !

----------


## moments

gud to see u all !!

----------


## RAHEN

its pleasant to see u sir jee...
aur dasso...kera subject aaj parhayenge...

----------


## Muzna

sir jeee today maein bhi present aaan

----------


## RAHEN

always on time...madam how u r so punctual...

----------


## villies

present sir :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

keep smiling students...

----------


## RAHEN

be happy with our grades sir jee... :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

present sir jee  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present...

----------


## villies

me bhi present ho sir  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

m here tooo !

----------


## moments

going good class !!
proud of you

----------


## Muzna

present sir jee  :Smile:

----------


## villies

> going good class !!
> proud of you


thank you sirrr :biggrin:

----------


## mytonse

Presenttttttttttt.

----------


## RAHEN

thankoo Bilal sir...aap k karam se abhi har roz aate hain...pata nahi tyre puncture karne wala kahan gaya... :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## khawab

m present ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me present too

----------


## moments

=>Fatima
tyre puncture kerne wala insaaan sudhar gaya hai.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzna

sir je i am present...laikin sir khamoshi agar hai to koi barra toofaaan bhi aa sakta hai...yah na hoo k app ki garrii k chaarroon tyre nikaal k woh lay jaay jo tyre puncture karta hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

Mujhy us tofan se dar nahi ...
han per is khamoshi per khushi zaror hai...

:lils;

----------


## sagar2008

i m present. ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me present

----------


## Muzna

i am present sir  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

m here too

----------


## *Fatima*

present. ...

----------


## Muzna

present sir  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i m present with u all...

----------


## glimmering_candle

present... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

keeep coming...studentz

----------


## Muzna

maein v present aaan sir jee  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

prseeent...

----------


## RAHEN

> =>Fatima
> tyre puncture kerne wala insaaan sudhar gaya hai..


aap ko kaise pata  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Muzna

present sir jeee  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present...

----------


## khawab

present .. !

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent...

----------


## Muzna

present sir  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im presentttttt

----------


## Moona

apki bargah me hazir hain hum.. :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

Mogambo khush howa...

----------


## Muzna

present sir  :Smile:

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im preseeent :Big Grin:

----------


## Muzna

me also present sir jee  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

who is mogambo...sir je..

----------


## khawab

lolzz .. not mogambo !
bogambo.

rahen aapi ! he woz a villain(amrish puri) in mr.india movie. bohot purani hochuki hai ... n amrish puri's died a yr ago

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im preseeeeent :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

lolzz .. sweeto bari khush dikh rahi ho .. kya baat hai ji ?  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe kuch nai :Stick Out Tongue:  bas aise hi:$

----------


## khawab

kuch baat to hai  :Wink:

----------


## sagar2008

*attandance please*

kuch chaiye kya like :kissing:

----------


## RAHEN

i m present sir je...

----------


## Muzna

me also present sir  :Smile:

----------


## villies

present sirrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## khawab

m present !

----------


## moments

gud gud...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent...

----------


## akki449

i am also present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too preseeent agaiN :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

is se achi baat kiya hogi...
keep coming...:lils;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yes i will...:bg:

----------


## RAHEN

sir tomorrow chutti chahiye...

----------


## moments

acha thik hai..
per reason saath likhna zarori hai

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Preseeeent...

----------


## Omar

Me 2 present:$

----------


## hunteralone

Hazir mashtar saab

----------


## Wolf

*present...*

----------


## khawab

Not here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hunteralone

Phir present sir

----------


## moments

gud gud...welcome our new student
hunteralone

Notice:
we dont need your body present here...
we just need your heart and brain present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Embarrassment:  kya humko maar kar dil or dimagh yahan pe hazir hone chahie :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  yeh to murder ka case ban gaya :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

> gud gud...welcome our new student
> hunteralone
> 
> Notice:
> we dont need your body present here...
> we just need your heart and brain present...


Kya Matlab Master Sahib :think2;

Kya Hum Apko pyarey Nahin jo Bhooton or Jinoo ko Dawat dey rahey hein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapko nai pata woh khud eik bohat bare jinn hain :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

Waqe Jin baba ek jadu to ker k dikahoo Sweeto k 37,348 Points meray Account mein transfer kerdein  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oooh...ab samjhi kio green ho rahe the :Stick Out Tongue:  mere points dekh kar :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Naah! Abhe Points to transfer honay do phir dekhna  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan haan...points transfer honge tabhi na...nai hone wale hain...bilkuuuul nai :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Chalo master Sahib aka Jin baba ki hazri ka inteezar kertay hein  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

I am present sirrrrrrrr

----------


## Muzna

me also present sir  :Smile:

----------


## moments

=>Miss_Sweet
athir tum ne sabiq ker hi diya k tum mein aqal kam hai..
dil/dhamag ko hazir kerna or body tu idol bana dena hai.. :Stick Out Tongue: 

=>Omer
are nahi bhai Omer hamein apne students se bhut pyar hai...per apki shararte
hamein bhut buri lagti hein...

are yeh jin baba asli hota tu Miss_Sweet k points khud na le leta...

----------


## akki449

i am  present

----------


## unexpected

Present...

----------


## Omar

Afsoos der afsoos 

Sub jan ker beh hum aein hein but koi sharat nai karengey :$

----------


## criminallz

iam present

----------


## villies

Hi billu  :Big Grin: 
m here

----------


## Muzna

me also present billo sir  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> =>Miss_Sweet
> athir tum ne sabiq ker hi diya k tum mein aqal kam hai..
> dil/dhamag ko hazir kerna or body tu idol bana dena hai..
> 
> =>Omer
> are nahi bhai Omer hamein apne students se bhut pyar hai...per apki shararte
> hamein bhut buri lagti hein...
> 
> are yeh jin baba asli hota tu Miss_Sweet k points khud na le leta...


maine kabhi yeh nai kaha ke mujh mein BOHAT aqal hai...so...

aur aap points ka kya karte?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## Omar

> maine kabhi yeh nai kaha ke mujh mein BOHAT aqal hai...so...
> 
> aur aap points ka kya karte?


App dey ker to Dekho Fe Sabeel Allah Kharach kardengey  :Smile: 

Present!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz... nai doongi :Wink:  aap khud banae apne points..maine kisi se maange to nai  :Big Grin: 

Prseeeent

----------


## sikandar107

Mujhe nahin deni attendance.  Mujhe bunk marni hai.   :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to na do :Stick Out Tongue: 

Present

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## Muzna

present sir  :Smile:

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Preseeent :Smile:

----------


## villies

here I am sirrrrrrrrr

----------


## Muzna

i am also here sir  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Presenttttttttttt

----------


## moments

=>Sikander
jise attendance nahi deni wo safai kare class ki...

Good going kids...:lils;

----------


## villies

thank you billu sirrr  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Preseeeeent

----------


## akki449

i am here...

----------


## *Saira*

I am out of here.Bunking!

----------


## Muzna

present sir...sir jee app nay kiss ko class ki safai pay lagga diyya yah kahee aur ganda he na kar day class ko  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

ager aur ganda kare ga tu aur safai kerni pare gi...

----------


## Muzna

me present sir

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeeent

----------


## RAHEN

present present hoon me...

----------


## Muzna

me also present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me toooooo :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

present billuuuuuuuuuu  :Big Grin:

----------


## fari123

yeah...well finaly i am present ...where else i can go...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe goood fari :Big Grin: 

present

----------


## Muzna

present billoo sir ...sir ajj kal app chottiyyaan kuch ziyyada he nahi kar rahay  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeeent :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> present billoo sir ...sir ajj kal app chottiyyaan kuch ziyyada he nahi kar rahay


Muzna jii wo sirr hain kuch bhi karsakte hian  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im present...

----------


## Muzna

> Muzna jii wo sirr hain kuch bhi karsakte hian


nahi villies phir bhi itniiiiiii chuttiyyan [ :Big Grin: ]

waisay maein present hoo ajj bhi  :Smile:

----------


## Sonhal

present he hain na tou posts kar rahay hain na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im preseeeeentt...

----------


## moments

chalein abhi sab present hein tu isi
khushi mein hum b hazir ho jate hein...

----------


## Osama_Gill

Present...

----------


## Muzna

me also present sir jee  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too preseeeeent

----------


## *Fatima*

main yahn hooon yahn hoo

----------


## volvo

apun bhi ajj aya hai..kiya!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

welcom volvo:P

preseeeent

----------


## mytonse

Present,after a while.

----------


## volvo

present..

yaar jab attendence lag wa rahay hain tu we should have roll number also...



abb say roll nos start karo..
so i am rool no. 1..



roll no: 1  volvo.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im roll no. 2  :Stick Out Tongue:  


me hereee

----------


## RAHEN

i m present in this class(thread) after  a long time...feel good...where is the sir jee...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeeeent :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

preseeeeentt

----------


## mytonse

Present Ji.Roll No.-3

----------


## volvo

roll..no: 1 present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeeeeent...

----------


## moments

> i m present in this class(thread) after  a long time...feel good...where is the sir jee...


i'm here cutie...how r u?
How r u class...

----------


## akki449

i am present...

----------


## *Fatima*

i am present...

----------


## volvo

present..hoon mein bhi.

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## RAHEN

I m present... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Present-----

----------


## Muzi

present-i think hehe

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## RAHEN

> i'm here cutie...how r u?
> How r u class...


well...sirji...aap bhi abhi kafi dino k baad aate hain...i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...app kaise hain...and yeah chutian start hone wali...summer vacation... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Preseeeent

----------


## *Fatima*

Same im here

----------


## RAHEN

present today... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

> well...sirji...aap bhi abhi kafi dino k baad aate hain...i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...app kaise hain...and yeah chutian start hone wali...summer vacation...


jab dekho chutiyon ki pari rehti hai...
kabhi parhne ka bhi yaad rehta hai...

----------


## villies

Oyee billu 
.. I am present yarr  :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presenttooooo

----------


## *Fatima*

Im here...

----------


## villies

presenttttttttttt

----------


## RAHEN

> jab dekho chutiyon ki pari rehti hai...
> kabhi parhne ka bhi yaad rehta hai...


sir ji...chutian hongi...tau chutian he aayenge na dimagh mein... aadhe se bhi ziada maheene tau me ne parha hai...according to attendance... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeeeent

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present too

----------


## volvo

present...

----------


## Shikari

PRESENT uncle...:P

----------


## volvo

present..hoon mein...

----------


## Shikari

Present 2day...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too present...

----------


## Shikari

AbSeNt Today..=P

----------


## volvo

i am on leave today... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present...sir

----------


## mytonse

Presentaarous

----------


## Shikari

am on tulla ..=P..volvo plzzz do for me a favour ..say present on my roll number lolzzz

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too present :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

sry yaar shikari mein hamesha tumharay sath tullay per hee hota hoon...

----------


## Shikari

hmm ok np..crazy guy will do it for me..just chilllll lolll

PreSent...

----------


## volvo

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too present.. :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

present,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Shikari

PreSent...

----------


## mytonse

Presentarious...

----------


## *Saira*

hazir janab

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bhi hazir hooN :Big Grin:

----------


## *Me_RoCKS*

Present for d first time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

present...

----------


## RAHEN

i m present...

----------


## mytonse

Present...

----------


## Hunter_69

PrEzEnt...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

prsent sir... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunter_69

PrEzEnt WIT aBsEnt MinDeD...:s

----------


## *Me_RoCKS*

I AM AlSo PrESenT !!  :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

PResent !!!unsure..

----------


## RAHEN

i m present...where is ma sir ji...bilal...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pata nai aaj kal kkidher hote hain sir...:s

im present

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## Shikari

waisai sir hain bhi k nahi.ya ruhani sir hain :P..

present..

----------


## volvo

present...


mein bhi ajj aya hoon...

----------


## RAHEN

me hazir hoon..aaj... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeent :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseent :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

present ...bilal ji...missing  ya..

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Shikari

present...

----------


## volvo

presenttt...

----------


## mytonse

Presentarious

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseent...

----------


## RAHEN

me aagayi... :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## RAHEN

me tau kab se aayi hoyi hoon...

----------


## Shikari

Presenttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt>

----------


## RAHEN

good...waise aap absent kab hote hain... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present ...sir

----------


## mytonse

Presnttttttt...

----------


## Shikari

Presentttttttttt...today..

----------


## *Fatima*

Present...

----------


## volvo

shhhii.i am on BUNK... :Wink:

----------


## *Me_RoCKS*

present...

----------


## volvo

still on BUNK>... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

present hoon ji...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentooo...

----------


## Shikari

Presentttttttttttt...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present again...

----------


## mariyaa

present...

----------


## *Fatima*

present ...

----------


## RAHEN

i m hazir here today...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im preseeent

----------


## Shikari

presentttttttttt...

----------


## moments

mujhy pata tha ap ek din apne teacher tu bhol jau gay... :Frown:

----------


## volvo

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

are nai bilal..hum apko nai bhoole...aap hume bhool gae..kabhi ate hi nai ho:s

----------


## Hunter_69

present...

----------


## mariyaa

present...

----------


## Shikari

lol..bilal bunk maarta hai..

----------


## Hunter_69

PrEzEnT ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent...

----------


## villies

I am presentttt

----------


## Hunter_69

pReZeNt ...

----------


## *Fatima*

preseeent...

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Shikari

Presentttttttttttt..

----------


## RAHEN

aww...bilal..u r remembered...btw...how r u ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseent  :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

Prezeeent..

----------


## RAHEN

me hazir hoon...yahoo..

----------


## Hunter_69

PrEzEnT ...  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hunter why u r absent more than present...here...

----------


## Shikari

Presentttt.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunter_69

PrEzEnT ...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present... :Big Grin:

----------


## Shikari

bresentt ya ustaaaad..

----------


## villies

O billlu  mein bhi hazir ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunter_69

PrEzEnT ...  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

Presentttt

----------


## RAHEN

me hazir hooon...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent...

----------


## villies

I am presentttttttttt

----------


## Shikari

present ...sorry i was absent yesterday coz of urgent piece of work..

----------


## RAHEN

teter he absent hai...tau maze se jitni chutti karni hai karo...

i m hazir janab.

----------


## Rija

*Attendence*

Present  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

how r u rija...welcome back on this class...teacher is absent...so lets enjoy... :Big Grin:

----------


## loves intellegence

oh wow teacher is absent...waise meri class mein se bhi bohot se absent hai infection ki wajah se...

m present miss but u r absent miss,,,lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Preseeeent :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

preseeent...

----------


## Shikari

Presenttttttt.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentooo :Wink:

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## Shikari

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentoo :Wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

presentttttttttt

----------


## RAHEN

> oh wow teacher is absent...waise meri class mein se bhi bohot se absent hai infection ki wajah se...
> 
> m present miss but u r absent miss,,,lolz


aap bhi teacher ho...lekin kaunsa subject parhati ho...
im present...

----------


## Shikari

present...

----------


## moments

teacher present nahi per her lamhe ki khabar rakhta hai...
kon student kiya ker raha hai...
isiliye khabardar kisi ne chuti ka naam liya...
mein jald wapis aoon ga...

apka bahir se sakht andar se naram teacher
_Bilal

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Shikari

fatima aik din mai do dafa presnt ..kia baat hai lolz..

----------


## RAHEN

> teacher present nahi per her lamhe ki khabar rakhta hai...
> kon student kiya ker raha hai...
> isiliye khabardar kisi ne chuti ka naam liya...
> mein jald wapis aoon ga...
> 
> apka bahir se sakht andar se naram teacher
> _Bilal


hehee...inshaALLAH...

i m present..

----------


## Shikari

presenttttt..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presento... :Wink:

----------


## Shikari

i m present..

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## villies

I am presentttt billu sir

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present sir

----------


## Shikari

present billu bhai..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent...

----------


## *Fatima*

preseeent...

----------


## Shikari

present houn..

----------


## *Fatima*

preseeent...

----------


## akki449

presenttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## hakhan

present...

----------


## RAHEN

i m here...hazir hoon.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present me too :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

shayad present hon..

----------


## hakhan

haaan mere ko bhie count karlo...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im present sir:bg:

----------


## Shikari

mujhe minus kardo aaj absent hon:P..

----------


## RAHEN

present hoon...is duniya mein...

----------


## hakhan

abhie tuk bollawa nahi aya...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im presentooo

----------


## akki449

main hazir hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I am present :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i m here... :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

Present...

----------


## khawab

Here =)
*after a long tym .. isn't it !?*

----------


## RAHEN

yah after a long time u r here...so how is the journey of life going on...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentoooo :Wink:

----------


## villies

presentoooo  :Big Grin:  lol...
present sirrrrrrrr

----------


## RAHEN

present..
where is sir...

----------


## nottynicy

im here... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present ;D...

----------


## villies

where iz Billu sirrrrrrrrr and Muzna madom  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yehi tau me bhi pooch rahi hoon...where are they.?

i m present.

----------


## volvo

mein bhi ajj ayaa hoon..aur bari subah subah aaya hoon.. :Smile:

----------


## nottynicy

me here...

----------


## RAHEN

yup volvo...aaj jaldi aaye ho...koi khaas kaam tha sir se...

me present...

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## RAHEN

me bhi hazir hoon... :Big Grin:

----------


## raiazlan

RAI AZLAN is presnt too

----------


## RAHEN

i m present... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Present :Wink: ... :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

rahen is present... :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

i am also present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentooo :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

hazir hain janab.

----------


## akki449

hum bhi aaye hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hum bhi agaye :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

im present here...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentooooooo

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## aneeza ali

uhem uhem Present...  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

jagooo..me hazir ho gayi..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im here... :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

me here too  :Smile:

----------


## raiazlan

RAI AZLAN presnt sir

----------


## khawab

i am present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im preseent too :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

me tau kab ki aayi hoon...

----------


## khawab

par abhi to aap absent hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentooo :Wink:

----------


## aneeza ali

present  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

zinda hoon me... :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

presentttttttttttttttttt

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im hereee ppl :Wink:

----------


## aneeza ali

m here     :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im here toooo :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

here here here  :Stick Out Tongue: 

one more day den main phir se busy hojaongi arts mein  :Frown:

----------


## akki449

main bhi hoon

----------


## RAHEN

busy in arts ...kia seekh rahi ho arts mein...

----------


## khawab

arts mein m working on 4 themes 1)dereliction 2)Perspective 3)Journey 4)Building .. is mein i got to find different pictures locally n got to take pictures and line drawing,tonal drawing,abstract sections and acrylic painting banani hai n charcoal drawing .. and another art section mein i got to make a sketch book .. n it's too much for me  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

no doubt yeh bahut ziada hai...itna tau me ne bhi nahi kia...mashaALLAH...jaldi jaldi seekh lo...phir apne projects ka me ko batana...:bg:

----------


## raiazlan

Rai Azlan Is Present

----------


## khawab

> no doubt yeh bahut ziada hai...itna tau me ne bhi nahi kia...mashaALLAH...jaldi jaldi seekh lo...phir apne projects ka me ko batana...:bg:


haan okii zaroor dikhaongi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentooo :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

lol ... m here too

----------


## villies

present...

----------


## khawab

here again

----------


## *Fatima*

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

IM hereee :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

me present here too... :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

main hazir hoon

----------


## khawab

m here too

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me 3... :Big Grin: ...

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*who is teacher btw?*

----------


## raiazlan

Persent here

----------


## RAHEN

i m present...

teacher is abt to come... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeent...

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## heman

what punishment will one get if he or she is absent?

----------


## khawab

m here ...

----------


## raiazlan

present here

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i dnt knw heman :Big Grin: 

presentooo

----------


## volvo

i know..uss kay attendence register mein bara sa A likha jai ga... :Stick Out Tongue: 


i am presentoooo...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im preseeeent :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

yah...usse A mile ga...aur humme A+

i m present...galti se in class..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im present... :Big Grin:  rahen aapi..lagta hai aaj kal aaap free hain :Stick Out Tongue:  posting jo itni karti hain aaP :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

lol .. tumse abhi bhi kam hain rahen aapi ki pOsts  :Stick Out Tongue: 
m present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haan leiken she will take me :Big Grin:  when iam in pak :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

huh !? she will take u where ?? :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i mean meri posts ko katth jaeingi :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omar

me bhe present.. :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

ma sis: aww...me tau pehle se bahut bahut kam karti hoon...pehle 99-100...now not more than 50  :Big Grin: 

khawab: me bhi present hoon...

Omar: wah ji wah..welcome..aaj aap k liye :P lage ga... :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

i am preseennttttt...

----------


## glimmering_candle

MEEH PRESENT TODAY :Big Grin: 


SORRY FOR THE LONG ABSENSE :Big Grin: 


WILL TRY TO BE REGULAR  INSGALLAH:blush:

----------


## volvo

oho...

dekho chand aaya chand nazar aaya...aya aya aya...chand aya ray aaya..



hi...GC ..

kiya haal hain...kahaan thi itnay dinoo say...






.

----------


## glimmering_candle

lol...


main itnay dino se yahin thi bus time manage nahi kar pa rahi thi aur dooosra mera internet itna loser ho gaya that so i got a new one :Big Grin:  now m happy!


tum sunao :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello gc:muah; kaisi ho??

im presentooo

----------


## RAHEN

> MEEH PRESENT TODAY
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR THE LONG ABSENSE
> 
> 
> WILL TRY TO BE REGULAR  INSGALLAH:blush:


oh waoo..its so nice to see u back...:kissing:...will hopefully see u everyday now... :Big Grin: 
and yah...Welcome back... :Big Grin: ..i will also be present every day in this thread... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im presentooooooo :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

i am present... :Smile:

----------


## khawab

i am here but going off in 1 minute.
i will be onl9 at night then.
u take carez all
Allah hafiz
haffun

----------


## akki449

MAIN HAAZIR HOON

----------


## RijaZ

Present Dt!!!
My roll no.is 230

----------


## RAHEN

bye khawab... :Big Grin: 

me present now... :Big Grin: ..hello rija...u look good in uniform... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im present... :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

i am presentttttttt

----------


## RijaZ

Present sir.

----------


## RAHEN

me present...ho gayi yahan.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too present today

----------


## aneeza ali

i m present

but i m leaving soon  :Big Grin:

----------


## raiazlan

i m here not for long

----------


## akki449

aaj bhi aaya hoon

----------


## Muzna

maein kafi arsay baad iss thread may aai hoon but aa gai hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

me here me here me me me :$

----------


## RAHEN

> maein kafi arsay baad iss thread may aai hoon but aa gai hoon


yah we  have got many complains abt u...u hvenot come to class for many days...now ur punishment is ready.. :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

i am present...

----------


## hakhan

I am Here...

----------


## RAHEN

me hazir hoon mastani teter.

----------


## akki449

i am present

----------


## volvo

i am Hazir today...

----------


## hakhan

Hereeeeeeee...

----------


## *Fatima*

present ...

----------


## RAHEN

rahen is present.

----------


## waffa

*waffa is  also present*

----------


## raiazlan

rai azlan is present  here

----------


## villies

presenttttttttttttttt

----------


## akki449

main hazir hoon?

----------


## RAHEN

me aagayi teter.

----------


## waffa

*waffa is also present*

----------


## RAHEN

me phir se aagayi... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im present...

----------


## khawab

i am here.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RijaZ

Present sir

----------


## volvo

present... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RijaZ

present sir... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present toooo :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

i'm present.

----------


## RAHEN

me hazir hoon.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

I am also Present in urdu (HAZIR JANAB):notworthy:

----------


## *Fatima*

present ...

----------


## volvo

present...

----------


## Aansoo

Present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseeeento;D

----------


## volvo

present...hoon mein...

----------


## villies

me also sirrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## RAHEN

hum hazir hain janab... :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

me too PRESENT...

----------


## villies

I am presentttttttttttt  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

villies tum tau absent hone wale thay...kia hoa...

----------


## aneeza ali

m presentttt  :Smile:

----------


## ViSIoN

hum hum
may i coming...
I'm sorry 2day I'm late but I try that 2marow come to at time...

----------


## Yawarkamal

Present Sir,

MYK

----------


## ViSIoN

you are late so your already absent 2day...

----------


## khawab

i am here after a long while.

----------


## ViSIoN

ma here...LOL

----------


## RAHEN

me present... :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

me present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im here also :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m present,also...
MYK

----------


## aneeza ali

M present after many days :$

----------


## Miss_Sweet

where have u been?

im hereeee

----------


## aneeza ali

i was just got bit busy  :Big Grin: 

m present here again

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oh ok...anyways welcome back :Smile: 

im presentooo

----------


## aneeza ali

Thanks  :Smile: 

Pressseeeent...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im present too :Big Grin:

----------


## raiazlan

Azlan is here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im hereee:bg:

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m present ...

----------


## aneeza ali

M here too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Still Present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im not present :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aneeza ali

y u r not present?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

m present  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## raiazlan

Azlan Is Hre

----------


## aneeza ali

Aneeza is here too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fairy

Mein yahan tu kahan  :Stick Out Tongue:  I am present :biggrin;

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m Here again.take care

----------


## aneeza ali

> Mein yahan tu kahan  I am present :biggrin;



Aapi mien khi mien aur kahan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presento:bg:

----------


## aneeza ali

present...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presento me too :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

me   too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

hazir hain janab..dt walon..

----------


## khawab

Here after a long time.  :Smile:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

ma already present stuff

----------


## aneeza ali

hum bhi hazir hai  :Wink:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

husun bhi hazir hy saza pane ko

----------


## RAHEN

> Here after a long time.


kahan thi itne din...
me  present here...

----------


## Tulip

yahan kia sub yahi batate hein? Present!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

ma back
bt sorry I'm coming late 
so dont worry all going ahead
coz its pakistan.

----------


## aneeza ali

m  here  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hazir hain hum ...jahan jayenge...wapis yahin aayenge...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im present:bg:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

present...

----------


## volvo

haan bas yahaan yehi batana hota hai k hum present hain ajj...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me presento :Wink:

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bhiiii hazir hon janaaab :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

mien bhi hazir hi hon  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

me aagayi...present.

----------


## NInA

Here i am ..  :Smile:  Please register me :P hehe

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m Present

----------


## raiazlan

Azlan is here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im present :Smile:

----------


## aneeza ali

m present too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

me presenttoo

----------


## aneeza ali

m present again  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

v.good..good to know that... :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

Thanks  :Smile: 

Happy to see u here  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentoo :Big Grin:

----------


## aneeza ali

present... :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Labeak.. :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hum hazir hain ji...

----------


## aneeza ali

hum bhi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im here :Smile: ...

----------


## Yawarkamal

"Hazir Janab" hum bhi yaha hi hain

MYK

----------


## RAHEN

present...hoon me...

----------


## rizzy81

What is this guys. I don't get it.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present ...

----------


## RAHEN

> What is this guys. I don't get it.


it is the attendance thread...
-----

me present..

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m PRESENT...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im presento:bg:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Im still Present .I spent most of the time in class room.C u tomorrow sam time same thread...Bye bye
MYK

----------


## RAHEN

:Big Grin: 
me present here..

----------


## NInA

present chika.

----------


## RAHEN

hazir hoon me

----------


## raiazlan

rai azlan aye huy hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im present :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hazir Janab

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentoo :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

me present... :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Im Present leader G

----------


## RAHEN

hehehe...
ji me bhi present hoon.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

mIN HUu nAAAAAAAAA present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bhi hoon idher :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Main ny kub kaha app nahee hoo ap bhi ho aur main bhi hu.
Nahe hain tu baqi sub absent hain...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im present again:bg:

----------


## Muzna

me also present  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hey muzna buddy...atlast the empty seat is reserved  :Big Grin: 
where were u all these days?

----------


## Yawarkamal

Im Present
Good NIght

----------


## RAHEN

yawarkamal: avoid writing like sssss, xxxxxxx, this is considered spamming.

mein is pal yahan hoon.

----------


## raiazlan

Rai Azlan Is Here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

welcome :Stick Out Tongue: 

me here:bg:

----------


## Muzna

> hey muzna buddy...atlast the empty seat is reserved 
> where were u all these days?


 
hello rahen ...well atlast i am here  :Smile:  well time he nahi milta thats why aksar ghaib he rahti hoon  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

to take out time for self is really a big thing after marriage.. :Big Grin: 
Welcome back... :Big Grin: 
me yahan hoon.

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hello,I m here.

----------


## RAHEN

mein hoon is pal yahan...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

preseneto :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m Present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too present :Big Grin:

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

ma also present:P

----------


## Yawarkamal

Present TOO

----------


## RAHEN

me present here.

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

ma present aapi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present:bg:

----------


## Yawarkamal

main bhi ethy he haa Main kya present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

meow too :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

haziri dene aagayi... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

same here :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yawarkamal

I M Present

----------


## RAHEN

me bhi present hoon aaj dedicated.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hello ppl..im here

----------


## RAHEN

hello ma sis...
is waqt ko aana sahi raha.

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m present 
TIME TO GO GOOD NIGHT
MYK

----------


## NInA

I'm also here .. Present.

----------


## RAHEN

mein hazriri dene aagayi... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main bhi...

----------


## akki449

main haazir hoon...

----------


## Yawarkamal

I m Here,Present

----------


## NInA

Just came to find out .. i made this thread in 2005.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

i came to find out...that is it done merging.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presenetooo..

----------


## Yawarkamal

hello i m here again

----------


## RAHEN

me present here..to be offline... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi ppl..me here

----------


## Dedicate_Aquarius

I'm also here:P

----------


## Yawarkamal

I love u all 

I m present...

It's me & me 
only 
the one 
Only 
ME

MYK

----------


## RAHEN

me present here..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im present here too..

----------


## RAHEN

yeah i m present...to actually feel my presence.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Presento; :Smile:

----------


## ahssas

hey i am *p r e s e n t*  ...^_^

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me too present:bg:

----------


## Yawarkamal

Hi I M Present.

----------


## RAHEN

rahen is present.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

moi presento :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

hazir hain janab

----------


## Miss_Sweet

presentooo :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

Presenttttttttttt !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present too...

----------


## Yawarkamal

HI friends I am Present...MYK

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Im also present:bg:

----------


## NInA

Yes sir, present !

----------


## khawab

i'm here ... =)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

me here too :Big Grin:

----------


## Yawarkamal

me present

----------


## Miss_Sweet

present too:bg:

----------


## RAHEN

present hoon dt walon... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Presentoo:bg:

----------


## RAHEN

ohh..what i find..i m present.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

Weeee.. im present too

----------


## Yawarkamal

Also i m present

----------


## volvo

presentt...   :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

ohh..good to know volvo..and yawar..that u both are present..
abhi mera homework kar do na..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

im here :Big Grin: ...

----------


## RAHEN

atlast i reached...present...

----------

